# Omlette pans, what is working the best these days?



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The most recent post I can find on this has BDL recommending carbon steel back in 2009.  By seasoning I don't know if he means doing the salt thing before the oil.  Has the technology improved since then?

I don't mind another  throw-away Teflon pan, so long as it is all aluminum and of fairly heavy/stable construction, and the right shape of course.  A solid copper one would justify the cost of recoating, I'd go for that.

So what's worked best for you?

Rick


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

At home? I use calphalon omelette pans(pan). Works great and more durable than basic teflon. At work? Challenger of course! Cuz it's cheap...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I use both carbon steel and teflon-coated aluminum with almost equal results. I go between the two mostly based on final product size (my aluminium pan is 10 inch and the steel pan is 8 inch) more than performance. The steel pan, indeed, needs to be seasoned... much like one seasons a cast iron pan. The aluminum pan is one of the generic teflon pans from a restaruant supply store (Smart and Final): inexpensive, last a long time if treated with care, and easily replaced.

But since you are a Bostonian, why not consider this and let us know how it works out:

https://www.potshopofboston.com/products/omelette


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

If for a home cook, single purpose, why not cast iron?

Some things like cast iron cookware, and carbon steel knives never go obsolete.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

You're gonna get _"Popeye"_ arms making omelets using a cast-iron pan. You'll get tired of that in one(1) shift or less.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

IceMan said:


> You're gonna get _"Popeye"_ arms making omelets using a cast-iron pan. You'll get tired of that in one(1) shift or less.


Not just that but for convenience and my wife's décor sensibilities I have a glasstop, another reason to avoid the extra weight even if you're not doing a hundred+ omlettes at a whack.

Again I don't mind the idea of another tossaway Teflon, and if I knew of a solid copper with a decent profile I'd consider having it coated as I have something of a working relationship with those who do that sort of thing.

The main thing is I haven't felt as though the 10" pans I've been picking up on the cheap for years now had the optimal shape for doing omlettes so want to know what folks here find works best in terms of shape also, in 8 and 10".

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Checked out the potshop online.  At $190 the Teflon coated cast aluminum model certainly would warrant recoating when the time came.  I'm just wondering if they're a little too thick, or if that is really the ideal.

Rick


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is my "go to" pan for omelets (I like the 8 inch the best:

http://www.bakedeco.com/detail.asp?id=8518&categoryid=602#.VD238_ZMuJA


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Grande said:


> At home? I use calphalon omelette pans(pan). Works great and more durable than basic teflon. At work? Challenger of course! Cuz it's cheap...


I use the calphalon pans at work, bought them in the 2 pack, probably done about 50,000 eggs in each pan and they're still slippery.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

They're great, more durable than the cheap ones andnicely shaped.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Would that be the Calphalon Unison Pans?  They're more than the Simply and Contemporary models and describe a different non-stick surface than the other 2.

Rick


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

http://store.calphalon.com/calphalon-unison-nonstick-2-pc-8-10-omelette-pan-set/332589

They're rugged more than a few times they're been left on by accident until heavily smoking on a commercial range.

edit. I think the other ones are garbage the rivets come loose and the handle wiggles. Then again I don't think the intent was for use in a commercial kitchen so still possibly a good product, I also don't like the steepness of the sides on the contemporary.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

This is great, the Calphalon U. is beginning to sound like a no-brainer from my perspective.  Thanks guys.

One more thing, what kind of seasoning if any does this pan require?

Rick


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know from models and styles, I guess it's maybe because they're kinda old, but I use _Calphalon_ too. They're the anodized (?) jobbies, you know, just regular non-stick metal. NO teflon for me. You could just as well call my pans _"Timex"_. They've taken' a lickin' and they're still cookin'.


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

What about a Japanese square omelet pan? Got some good videos of them being used with chopsticks on youtube.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

No seasoning I think they have them at sur la table if you wanna get a look and feel for them before you buy.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

So it turns out Macy's had a sale this past weekend so we stopped by and I ordered the 8and10" set along with a couple other items, 35% off.  They no longer stock the Unison in-house but they will be delivered to my door.  $44'n change for the pair of Omlette pans, I'd say I did all right, good enough anyways.  With any luck I'll let you know this weekend how they are.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

WOW!  WowowowoWow!

These pans are absolutely sick they work so well.  It's been several years but I don't recall even a brand new Teflon pan working this good.  Just made an omlette and the thing slid around with absolutely no stick anywhere.  Who the hell needs Teflon!?

Excuse the over-reaction but I'm just amazed that more isn't said about these pans.   Not sure if the radius is optimal, smaller than on my other pan, but the surface is great and they have good thickness.  Thanks all for the recommendation.  Now I can finally start working seriously on my technique.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

A little update on my purchases:

As I said I love these Calphalon Unison pans.  The 8", 12" and 6qt are just fine, but as it turns out the 10" Omelet pan was defective with just to significant a bulge pushing up in the middle.  I had to bring the set all the way back to Macy's, and yesterday the replacement came in the mail.  These would have been 2 perfect pans except they weren't packed properly this time, the cardboard packaging that held the two pans apart broke up and the one pans scratched/dinged the hell out of the other. 

Buying from a store but receiving in the mail really can suck.

Rick


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

What do you guys think about these pans?


I've never messed with anything for eggs besides cast iron, carbon steel and teflon.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

As it turns out he Unison pans did not have the large radius leading into the sides that is needed to roll a French omelet.  But the extra flat space makes them great fry pans, absolutely nothing sticks to them.  I found an 8"  KitchenAide that was equally non-stick and had the proper radius for omelets.

The set you show is more than double the money I paid for the Unison set, but they look like they have the large radius.

I recommend against buying these pans on Amazon, too many are defective, either from the factory or damage in shipping, returns become a hassle.  I went through 4 sets before finally getting some decent pans, and that fourth set came to me with the handles punched through the box, same bad packaging.  In case you are contemplating them, the 12" and 6 quart both warp significantly when heated.   The coating on the 10" peeled off in a spot in the radius after a few months, but it did not effect cooking at all.  I have heard other complaints of poor adhesion, but others here say they hold up.

Rick


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

I already found them much cheaper at Bed Bath an Beyond of all places.  In store too.  Plus my GF has a coupon.  I've had way too many issues with Amazon when it comes to kitchen stuff. I got boned on a mandoline that seemed okay, I didn't expect much, but it didn't even last me the 3 months until my tax return until I could afford a commercial one.

Thanks for the heads up too.  Buying cookware can be such a hassle anyways.  I never buy sets because I never want to spend that kind of money only to be disappointed.  A lot of my better SS stuff is the random amazing find at Goodwill or a garage sale. 

How does ceramic coating in general hold up commercially?  I've never worked anywhere that has used it but I want to get away from Teflon.   I imagine it can take a better beating, or am I wrong?  How does it compare to well-seasoned carbon steel with food release?


----------

